# PROCHEM ANAVAR 10MG / 50MG



## shakz (Sep 23, 2011)

Have got 3 tubs of each 10mg and 50mg by prochem

Alot of people say underdosed ... heavily underdosed

What i wanted to know was:

1) the prochem anavar 10mg and 50mg - how much is really in per pill approx?

2) is it fine to take 50mg anavar by prochem for sixty days?

3) beneficial to run 10mg anavar by prochem for twenty days at 5 pills a day?

4) taking 10mg x 5 or the 50mg x 1 a day which is better in your opinions?

i have never tried the prochem anavar 10mg but the 50mg i run at minimum 100mg before and for a few weeks at 200mg and some at 150mg. though funding was very good then. i want to use these tubs i have for the rest of this year. so looking to only use one tub for this month


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

1)Impossible to say without testing

2)Yes fine,but at such a low dose you won't gain much,if anything.

3)Wouldn't bother running a low dose oral for 20 days,pointless,shut yourself down for no gains?

4)5x10 = 50mg

1x50= 50mg


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Pc var 50mg is spot on, never heard so much ****e, the 50mg orals are best I have used, I tried another lab of var not naming but where 15mg tabs and I sure wasted my time on them, yes I rate 50mg var pc over there 10mg var, using 50mg now at x2 per day. My source is good, not happy will refund or exchange no problem.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

run 2 x 50mg prochem var ed (100mg ed)

i still stick by what i said in many threads i used pc var 50mgs and 100mg a day was more than enough all this underdosing by so much is just bs, yeah we cant actually tell unless its tested but people throwing it out there that they think they are really underdosed usualy have 11posts lol  .

im still yet to find a prochem product that hasnt done the job.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

topdog said:


> Pc var 50mg is spot on, never heard so much ****e, the 50mg orals are best I have used, I tried another lab of var not naming but where 15mg tabs and I sure wasted my time on them, yes I rate 50mg var pc over there 10mg var, using 50mg now at x2 per day. My source is good, not happy will refund or exchange no problem.


Med Tech Solutions by any chance? lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

topdog said:


> Pc var 50mg is spot on, never heard so much ****e, the 50mg orals are best I have used, I tried another lab of var not naming but where 15mg tabs and I sure wasted my time on them, yes I rate 50mg var pc over there 10mg var, using 50mg now at x2 per day. My source is good, not happy will refund or exchange no problem.


Have to agree on the 15s 105mg a day of them was about half the effect of 100 of the rohm 50s


----------



## Prospero (Jul 5, 2012)

These people have got '11 posts' because they have specifically come on to a board like this to complain about these kinds of outfits selling bunk gear. That's what motivated me to post here, rather than the amazing social scene. I don't believe any of the current crop of these so called ug labs are worth anything.



matokane said:


> run 2 x 50mg prochem var ed (100mg ed)
> 
> i still stick by what i said in many threads i used pc var 50mgs and 100mg a day was more than enough all this underdosing by so much is just bs, yeah we cant actually tell unless its tested but people throwing it out there that they think they are really underdosed usualy have 11posts lol  .
> 
> im still yet to find a prochem product that hasnt done the job.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

If your source is good, then you won't have to worry, pc var at 50mg is for me, not tried rohm var, there are plenty of good reviews on var make your own judgement, as I said I will not comment which 15mg var it was,


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Prospero said:


> These people have got '11 posts' because they have specifically come on to a board like this to complain about these kinds of outfits selling bunk gear. That's what motivated me to post here, rather than the amazing social scene. I don't believe any of the current crop of these so called ug labs are worth anything.


This was your thread and i quote....

"I find taking orals.... how can I put this, hit and miss. It's like they work for the first 2 days, and then they stop pretty much. My strength actually goes down which is odd.

I either have a metabolism that destroys these kinds of drugs from being active properly when taken this way, or everything I have bought lately is bunk.

Clearly there is a lot of bunk gear going around, and my guess is that this plethora of ug labs think well "orals are for newbies" so we only have to get things like Test E right.

I can't see who would bother faking some basement outfit making dianabol in their bathtub. I just don't think they are legitimate oral products on the whole from any of these labs to begin with. They are either underdosed by miles, not what they say are, or just some compound that behaves as an AAS but is utterly inactive. And my experience so far suggests they are all without exception, selling crap."

Now you are saying ALL ugl orals are bunk?

Just because you've been getting sold bunk gear or are doing something else wrong does not mean all ugl orals are sh1te, i must be imagining all these gains from my ugl orals then....damn


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had pc var.

It was bang on.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

had to bang mine up to 150mg ed mate because it was very under dosed......took it back down to 100mg last week but i am defo raising it again


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

topdog said:


> Pc var 50mg is spot on, never heard so much ****e, the 50mg orals are best I have used, I tried another lab of var not naming but where 15mg tabs and I sure wasted my time on them, yes I rate 50mg var pc over there 10mg var, using 50mg now at x2 per day. My source is good, not happy will refund or exchange no problem.


must have had a lucky batch cus the 150mg PC 50mg vars i ran were shocking. Shame as their 50mg Winny. Ran 100mg ED and not a dry joint or tenden in sight.

their nandrotest gets slattered to feck aswell.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

may aswell take tbol and winny .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

idk why people waste their time with Anavar anyway, its a overprised mild drug but people take it anyway, cause their not man enough to stick a needle in their bum and cause their so afraid of side effects that they **** their wee little panties.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> idk why people waste their time with Anavar anyway, its a overprised mild drug but people take it anyway, cause their not man enough to stick a needle in their bum and cause their so afraid of side effects that they **** their wee little panties.


perhaps for some mate

i do both, Var hardens my muscles like nothing else (i cant stick winny)....run 100mg Var with 1g of Mast and 250mg of test for 10 weeks and you'll see what it does.

Prochem Var was ok but i'm sure one pot was dud. Iv'e stuck to Global Solutions and will give Fuerza a blast when they are ready.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> idk why people waste their time with Anavar anyway, its a overprised mild drug but people take it anyway, cause their not man enough to stick a needle in their bum and cause their so afraid of side effects that they **** their wee little panties.


Hardens u up big time one low bf and for strength


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Anavar is worth the money imo, 100 mg a day, prochem 50mg is what i used last cycle, i had great results.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im going to be running 100mg var a day for 8 weeks along with test tren and prop and im doing 100mg of winny for the last 4 weeks all prochem and i will be able to judge better then cant wait !!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Slight of hand said:


> perhaps for some mate
> 
> i do both, Var hardens my muscles like nothing else (i cant stick winny)....run 100mg Var with 1g of Mast and 250mg of test for 10 weeks and you'll see what it does.
> 
> Prochem Var was ok but i'm sure one pot was dud. Iv'e stuck to Global Solutions and will give Fuerza a blast when they are ready.


1g of mast lol? how much does that cost

edit: i know a couple of guys who use the pc 50mg var frequently, one being just a gym rat who likes looking nice for the summer, and the other being someone who competes in strongman at a high level.


----------



## shakz (Sep 23, 2011)

think il just stick with the 50mg var by prochem again

ive got a few boxes of unigen var only issue is theres only 50tabs in the box at 10mg though taking 8 a day would bring about great results i believe

not heard one bad thing about unigen (nor genesis either though fakes ive never come across genesis fakes....their winstrol and clenbuterol bang on)

anavar is possibly the best steroid some say stick a needle up ya ass (bit of a chicken to **** the needle if ya ask me ha) but which injectable steroid gives such keepable gains like var 3months down the line maybe tren and equipose but to a fraction to that of var.

the hardening and vascularity and visible reduction in fat in the abs and lower v is amazing and unmatched.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> perhaps for some mate
> 
> i do both, Var hardens my muscles like nothing else (i cant stick winny)....run 100mg Var with 1g of Mast and 250mg of test for 10 weeks and you'll see what it does.
> 
> Prochem Var was ok but i'm sure one pot was dud. Iv'e stuck to Global Solutions and will give Fuerza a blast when they are ready.


Idk id rather do Tbol if thats the case mate. Iv used Tbol as a strength kicker before & loved it.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> 1g of mast lol? how much does that cost
> 
> edit: i know a couple of guys who use the pc 50mg var frequently, one being just a gym rat who likes looking nice for the summer, and the other being someone who competes in strongman at a high level.


It would cost you the price of half a bottle


----------



## shakz (Sep 23, 2011)

just tried genesis anavar 10mgs at 90mg a day and it is the dogs bollocks amazing gains in three weeks with nothing else being taken


----------

